# Bill fishing!



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

I have always wanted to go out on a bill fishing trip just to experience it and I don't have the boat for it. I live in Destin and work offshore in the oilfield as an AB. I would be willing to work as a deckhand or whatever is needed. I would love to just ride along and watch, I wouldn't expect to be reeling in the catch. If anyone is interested or has a deal they can work out, please let me know. I am usually off for two weeks straight. I also have a 100 ton master near coastal and towing assistant endorsement. PM me with any info or help! Thanks guys!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Just keep watching the forum as summer comes. All you need to do is post in the "need a crew/need a ride" section and usually someone who has an empty spot and needs another to pitch in on gas will get in touch with you.


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

Thanks, will do! Pitching in on gas is a no brainer!


----------

